# Apartment Complex not paying for work done



## THATOKGIRLUKNOW (Jun 23, 2011)

The Company that I work for in OK did some maintenance work for an apartment complex in April and May. I faxed the invoices for the jobs done to the apartment manager and to the corporate office. The contract states invoices will be paid before the 30th day after completion. The company still has not paid some of the invoices and they are now 37 days past due. I have called them once a week and gotten the run around. Today the corporate office tells me they have not received some of the invoices I am calling about and that they paid some invoices in question on the 8th of June, but we have not received the checks. When I asked the apartment manager about the ones corporate said they have not received she told me she sent them the approval to be paid. What are the next steps to take for non-payment? How can I get them to pay the remaining balance?


----------



## Bergstrom (Mar 14, 2009)

Welcome to CT! Do a quick search and I'm sure you'll find some useful opinions...... if not you could try


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

Bergstrom said:


> Welcome to CT! Do a quick search and I'm sure you'll find some useful opinions...... if not you could try


That good!

Reserve your lien rights, they vary by state. Right after that park your a$$ right outside of her office door until you get a check, worked once for me.


----------



## kontraktor (Nov 30, 2010)

Your options may be different depending on the amount owed.

Small claims court is always a good option (up to $5,000 in many/most states).
They are likely to pay up before court date.


----------



## J F (Dec 3, 2005)

And hit the "ENTER" key every few sentences...for the love of god. Gracias.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

You will be paid around the 90 day mark, most likely.

Preserve your lien rights......


----------



## bauler (Nov 10, 2006)

You'll probably get paid, just don't do it again. Never bill an unknown customer. Just make it company policy. I just don't do it anymore, much easier accounting, no hoping there is a check in the stack of daily mail. You're running a construction company not a bank.


----------



## ExtremePride (Oct 27, 2010)

Wrap a chain around the building and drive off. They will pay much faster the next time.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

AND YAL ACT LIKE IM THE only one this crap happens to.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

madrina said:


> AND YAL ACT LIKE IM THE only one this crap happens to.


Nope. Sorry. This is not the way you saga stuff! :laughing:


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

madrina said:


> AND YAL ACT LIKE IM THE only one this crap happens to.


The OP had one post a couple of years ago.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

TxElectrician said:


> The OP had one post a couple of years ago.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

bauler said:


> ...Never bill an unknown customer. Just make it company policy....


That's good advice. Know who's going to pay the check, and what their schedule is. 

37 days? I don't necessarily see anything dramatic here, maybe just the usual bureaucratic, penny-pinching habits of a property management company. If you miss their invoice deadline, you may get bumped by a month. If you think you really run the risk of not getting paid and of losing your lien rights or other ability to collect, then give them a professional call and tell them you need to get paid by some date certain, else you'll have to take steps to preserve your rights. They should be able to pay you or satisfy your need to know that you'll be paid.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> ...........37 days? .........


More like *2 years*.

OP: 06-23-2011, 12:26 PM


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

madrina said:


> AND YAL ACT LIKE IM THE only one this crap happens to.


Well, your the only one this has happened to in two years.

Well, maybe davinci, but were not even sure he was for real.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

480sparky said:


> More like *2 years*.
> OP: 06-23-2011, 12:26 PM



Been a while since I've done that. And it's not as if there weren't hints. Can I go back to sleep now?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Been a while since I've done that. And it's not as if there weren't hints. Can I go back to sleep now?


Ya gotta _wake up_ first. :whistling


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Ya gotta _wake up_ first. :whistling


Well forget it then. :jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Well forget it then. :jester:


Forget what? :blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

1. Sounds like poor transactual execution, being that the warranty and clauses were not clearly defined in the contract and understood by both parties.

2. Sounds like you on the hook for some more troubleshooting.

3. Seems like an issue which could be settled in a 30 min meeting at their office using facts, and cahooneys....


----------

